# Utrogestan and dizziness



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi   

I am in the middle of a DFET cycle and this morning I took my first lot of Utrogestan - I took it orally.  

Within about 45 minutes I had the most awful dizzy spell which lasted a good half an hour.  I was staggering around my bedroom and felt very drunk   

I left for work still staggering, but I can't go through this every morning.  I was planning to take the evening dose  the "other way"   

I don't usually get side effects (lucky me I know) from any of the drugs and I'm not a hyprochondriac (honest guv!), but is it even possible that the side effects could have happened so quickly??  Has anyone else had this?

I just want to sleep now and I know dizziness and tiredness are side effects of this drug.  Should I just try and do both doses the "other way"?

Thank for any shared stories or advice   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi GIA

Yes i think it's common for the side effects to be worse if you take them orally.  I seem to remember being told that they can send your head wappy if you swallow them.   

I've always been advised to take them via the front entrance but i believe some people do it in the back door too (iykwim)    Only problem i've had is a bit of constipation, but i'm prone to IBS anyway so could just be me!  Oh, and (TMI!!) a lot of wetness & some leakage.

It aint pretty, this IVF lark is it?!

Good luck chicken xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, thanks Miss Babs   

Think I'll try the front entrance and see how I go.  I suffer from IBS too so not keen on the back door   

No it certainly isn't pretty.  Being single I can avoid too much embarassment, but it does make you feel very unsexy, so I think I'll be single for a long time yet! lol

Thanks again   
GIA tooxxx


----------

